

Ask HN: How much equity should I ask for? - jetupper

I've been invited to join a startup as it's first employee and I was asked to think of the compensation package that I would like to receive, which includes equity.<p>What is a fair amount of equity to ask for?
======
pseudorocker
What's your role gonna be? Will you have a Founder title? That will completely
inform the answer. Joining as a co-founder or President? Go big, 5-10%. An
exec? Aim for 3-8%. An Engineer or other role? 1-3%.

And of course, always ask for more than the above at the outset. It's a
negotiation.

~~~
jetupper
I won't be joining as a co-founder, and the role i'm gonna play in the company
is more on the engineering / product side.

So i'm guessing somewhere around the 5% region would be fair?

~~~
pseudorocker
You would be blessed to get 5%! Standard from what I see in early stage
startups in Silicon Valley... I'd shoot for 1%, and be happy with 0.5%. Dirty
secret of the Valley: You only get rich if you are a co-founder, or join the
next Google.

~~~
jetupper
Ah, pardon my naivety. Well, I'll look at the figures you provided then.
Thanks!

------
pikewood
Are you taking a reduced salary? How much would they give you if you had
invested that amount in cash instead?

~~~
jetupper
Well no, I won't be taking a reduced salary for they're willing to pay (close
to) market rates.

